# Another "new home/rat sneezing" thread



## truinicated (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello..., first post, second time rat owner..

I guess the first time might not count as it was a lab rat for a experiment in my animal science class. My class had a control, white rice, and very high protein diets for each of the rats and we were to measure the effects on their size, health, heart rate, fat, cleanliness, etc. After the experiment was over, I got to keep him, but I only had him for a few weeks before my lab partner asked wanted him. 

Anyway, that has nothing to do with my question...
I've been pouring over guides, forums, etc etc about the sneezing issue. My roommate and I bought our rats at two different local petshops. His is 4-5 months old, blue/gray, very outgoing, playful, and fun. I also see him eat and drink water frequently. My rat is about 4-6 weeks old. The rats get along fine, and don't attack each other (when they sleep together, it's beyond adorable). However, my rat exhibits some strange symptoms. We've had them for just under three days now. 

Good things:

I've seen him eat, although not nearly as often as I see the other (same for drinking)
He constantly cleans himself. I've seen on other websites that 6-10 cleanings per day is normal, but when he's awake, it seems like he's cleaning himself 6-10 times an hour.
No discharge from eyes/noes/ears

Bad things:

I think he occasionally chirps, but I'm not totally sure what the sound is
He frequently makes a chattering noise. I've been told that this means he's either happy, or stressed.
He's not very responsive to playing, even with the other rat. He does play a little though.
When put in his cage, he goes to one spot, builds a nest and either digs his head in (like ducking and covering), bathes, or sits there making the noises. Meanwhile, the other rat is climbing on things, eating, drinking etc.
If I leave them alone in an open room with nothing in it, they'll chase eachother around. If there is anything at all in the room, especially me, the sick rat finds a place to hide and stays there (like beneath my legs for example). The other rat continues to run around and explore.
He seems unresponsive to any kind of treat..., and I've tried a lot of different kinds

We're using carefresh bedding. Being fed a mixture of veggies, fruits, oats, barley, unsalted shelled plain sunflower seeds, and brown rice and a pellet. 

I'm not sure how much of this is "new home sneezes" and how much is "my rat is sick." I'm wary of running to the vet for the sneezes, as he seems to exhibit signs of normal rat behavior. He's might just be shy because he's a very young rat in a new place. I dunno!, asking the experts here. As sad as it sounds, he doesn't seem to have a personality either (definitely when compared to the other rattie), I'm super concerned he's going to either be sick or be sheepish and weird forever.........., but I'm probably rushing things.

Okay, sorry for the long, ranty alarmist post, but I look forward to your answers.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

I personally find that carefresh is very dusty, when i used to use it for my boys they sneezed constantly. maybe you could try using small towels, i use microfibre pet towels, they absorb quickly, i find they dont smell, and when theyre washed they dry within about 20 minutes due to being microfibre, you can cut them up to fit your cage which is good too  i get mine 2 for £1.50 in my local bargain store, and i have about 6, all cut up into halfs so that they can be replaced easily and fit good  
many people might recommend fleece instead but i find this really difficult to clean and it takes a really long time to dry compared to the microfibre towels. 

as for the chattering noise, thats called bruxing, rats do this to grind their teeth down and keep them at a good length although it can sometimes be due to stress but i really doubt this unless hes in a tiny little cage with no company and not being treat well. 

the digging part- rats love to dig, you could put a big pile of paper bedding into the corner that he goes to and burys his head in, so he can dig in it, or if you have the time, a little digging pot with soil (non-fertilised) would also be fun for him 

the hiding part- this will most likley just be because hes nervous, you could put out some ropes and toys to play with to keep him entertained, and some boxes for him to play and hide in. as time goes on he will become less nervous and play around more instead of hiding, just dont push him out from his hiding places, let him come out himself 

my new babies, a little bit older, also dont seem to like treats, whereas my other boys, waldo and peppin used to love them, i guess it just depends on the rats characteristics, im sure you will eventually find something he likes


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ideally those boys should have been quarantined before being introduced to each other. They’ve come from different pet stores and could have been exposed to any number of infections that can be passed between them.

Anyway, that aside, congrats on your new additions. I would however be a bit concerned about your little ones chirping and chattering. Any kind of noise made when breathing is cause for concern and teeth chattering, as mentioned, can indicate stress, and when combined with other signs of illness should be viewed as a warning sign.

Other behaviour described (unwillingness to explore or try new things etc) can easily be attributed to his age if he is only 4-6 weeks old. Four weeks is young to be away from his mother so you can’t really blame him for being a bit withdrawn and unsure of himself.

I would be keeping a close eye on him and listening out for unusual sounds made when breathing – chirping sounds, bird sounds, guinea pig sounds etc. If you are still hearing them and/or seeing any other signs of illness (sneezing, porphyrin around his ears/nose, loss of appetite, becoming more withdrawn, stops washing himself etc) then you are going to need to take him to a vet because he likely does have a respiratory infection.

Good luck.


----------



## truinicated (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen elsewhere that carefresh causes problems for some. Would finely shredded office paper (no ink) work as suitable replacement so I can narrow it down? If that doesn't help/fix it then I'll try something else. . . it wouldn't be a permanent solution (unless it's acceptable as one).

Also, that's kinda why I posted. Sick rats apparently tend to not eat, drink, *bathe*, play or be very social, but my rat does all of these (just not as much as the other rat except for bathing).

Thanks for your help.

EDIT: in bold.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

truinicated said:


> Also, that's kinda why I posted. Sick rats apparently tend to not eat, drink, *bathe*, play or be very social, but my rat does all of these (just not as much as the other rat except for bathing).


Rats can be tricky though because they hide illness really well. When someone posts about their sick rat and describes them as sitting hunched in a corner, thin, breathing heavily, this is not a rat that suddenly woke up in this state. This is rat that has been sick for a while but whose early symptoms were either missed, or weren't recognised.

A sick rat can act normally. They can eat and drink and play and groom themselves and still be sick. That's why it's really important to be aware of early signs of illness (such as noises made when breathing.)

Two of my boys are prone to myco flare-ups and the only clue I have that they need treatment are 'guinea pig' noises they make. Aside from these occasional sounds they appear fine, but they're not. 
Anyway, hopefully your little one is okay. It’s still very new for him and he probably is a bit stressed and scared. Do keep an ear out for any more unusual breathing sounds. Sadly baby rats from pet shops come home sick and requiring treatment way too frequently. You won't have to look very far in the health section of this forum to find examples of it.


----------



## truinicated (Apr 6, 2009)

zoe9 said:


> truinicated said:
> 
> 
> > Also, that's kinda why I posted. Sick rats apparently tend to not eat, drink, *bathe*, play or be very social, but my rat does all of these (just not as much as the other rat except for bathing).
> ...


Yeah, I haven't heard noises quite like guinea pigs yet, no wheezing (It'd be obvious to a college educated adult, right?). I noticed he eats a lot and drinks a lot when the other rat is not in the cage, so maybe they aren't used to each other yet. I wrapped a scarf around my neck and let him hang there and take a nap while I graded papers and did house stuff and he hardly sneezed at all....

Hmm.


----------

